# L.I.L.Y. By Stella McCartney



## devonnaire (May 8, 2016)

I got this perfume from Sephora a couple years ago and I love it, wear it frequently. Sadly Sephora is no longer carrying it, although they still carry her other fragrance Stella, which is ok...but its not L.I.L.Y. I'm in Canada so I checked the Bay, they don't have it anymore either. I've googled a few times and snagged a bottle on ebay but now I'm worried about that running out. I assume they aren't making it anymore but I can't even find any info about it. I'd be willing to order from the UK or wherever, as long as its a reputable site. I took a risk on ebay and luckily it was authentic. There are a couple sites coming up in google that say they have it but they look a little sketchy. Anyone have any info on L.I.L.Y.?


----------

